# Bearded Dragon Hatchling and Hedgehog



## dannysxu (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had my rescued hedgehog since she was 3 weeks old, it was tough in the beginning because she wasn't properly socialized since her mother died soon after her birth. She's now 7 months, full of energy and is curious with even people that she's never met!  Now I've been thinking about getting a bearded dragon hatchling and I'm wondering if it would be possible to socialize them so as to avoid any conflict. Of course the bearded dragon being smaller then my amy as a hatchling, I'm worried that Amy might confuse something as small as it as something it could possibly nibble on. I'm also worried that as the bearded dragon grows to its full 2 feet that it might view my hedgehog in the same manner. If anyone has had any experience with this, I'd love some tips or feedback.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I would just avoid having them out together. There's a possibility of one of them hurting the other, even if they get used to each other, especially of the dragon getting hurt from the hedgie's quills. There wouldn't be much benefit to them from being around each other, just that you could combine their cuddle times. That could be tricky as well though, with a younger and energetic beardie that doesn't want to stay put. You might be able to introduce them carefully, once the beardie gets a bit bigger, but I wouldn't want to go through the risks myself.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't try having them come in contact with one another. Your hedgie will probably just ignore the beardie, but either way both of them could get hurt. My bearded dragon would try to bite/eat any small animal he can get to, not excluding hedgies. Obviously your hatchling will take a while to get to a size where a bite would actually hurt anything, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

no reason to put them together. not like they would play or enjoy each others company


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

With what Jerseymike was saying, you gotta ask yourself...what is the purpose of putting them together? what benefit will I get out of putting them together? would they appreciate being together?.....it's of no benefit to put them together and I'm sure neither of them would appreciate being around the other, my prediction is they would probably avoid each other...so best to just keep them separate.


----------

